
Find and block impersonator accounts/bots on Twitter easily and efficiently - nicholaskajoh
http://fakesblocker.ga
======
nanis
The "Terms of Service" page does not impress. Screenshot
[https://imgur.com/1ELAQal](https://imgur.com/1ELAQal) ... Maybe I am too
cynical, but this would be an easy way to hijack one's accounts.

~~~
nicholaskajoh
Fixed!

